# Rialto mother turns home where sons died into haunted house



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.redlandsdailyfacts.com/sanbernardinocounty/ci_13629640

The city "red tagged" the house yesterday (from what I gathered from other reports) and the haunt is now closed down.


----------

